# teds 1000 dollar shoot more just added



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, I can't commit right now, I have a number of things on the go and not sure of my availability for then. I could bring up to 3 camera's but how would I shoot? I would need to win some gas money to make it back home ;-) Keep me posted and the closer to the date obviously the easier it will be to answer.
Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

would love just to have you and the family come.. you... Paul and I can put another campfire to sleep... lol lol lol


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Rick, I'll hold the camera on you while you shoot if you promise to give me a couple really good bow tosses for the show. Or maybe we should get your little side-kick for that. It really was a memorable toss!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce, no one could beat that one, Garry is king. not only that, but I don't know of a lens that could zoom in that far LOL:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

And the hang time... You can't forget the hang time. I didn't think it was ever going to come down! The looks from the lads behind us were priceless. He's the man. We need to shave his head so he looks like a man though.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce, going back to North Bay again this year?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

That's my plan. It's too good a shoot to miss!


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> well guys here it is a 300 dollar payout for the trad guys .. 150 first 100 second and 50 for third.. this is guaranteed money.. better be at least 40 trad guys that I know show up to lay claim to fame and bragging rights.... And I`m not shooting the tournament.. not that it matters... Ric at just hunting.. this will be a good shoot to do one of your shows at... call me or e-mail me 613-297-5306...ted :thumbs_up oh ya got the fireworks too


What is it a long shot contest or what ??


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no its a 3-d tournament..


----------

